# Lennash Standard Poodles - Any advice?



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not sure about that one year health guarantee. I don't think that is a good guarantee. I'm sure someone else can pipe up with more insight.
I have a 3 year guarantee for certain things and an 8 year guarantee on other diseases.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

With toy poodles a one year guarantee is pretty standard but no idea on spoos. I will say her pups are gorgeous. As I always recommend going to get your puppy so you can see the home first hand. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Right now I am not impressed. I only saw 2 adult dogs on their website. 1 male that had health testing & was shown UKC. 1 female 2 yrs old & NO health testing. On their "Guardian" page 3 dogs were listed the 2 mentioned above & a 1 year old female. Both females shy, scared of certain people & 1 of kids. To me these are not dogs I would want to own or breed. If either of these females are the mother of the litter I would not want a pup. There just is not enough info. on their website.

There are other breeders I would choose.


----------



## salexander04 (Jan 15, 2013)

I also noticed the guardian page with the dogs that do not seem like they have good traits. I am just confused on why the breeder would put this information on her webpage or why she would continue to breed these dogs. Does anyone have any insight on this? 
Is it fair to be worried that the puppies from these dogs may also tend to be shy or not kid-friendly?


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I say run! I think this breeder is very uneducated in breeding. She seems like she means well, but very inexperienced and her website is extremely poorly written and unprofessional. 
A couple things she said really bugged me. On the guardian page, the last dog she mentions, she flat out admits she wants to breed her, even though she has tempement and behavioral issues. 

Another things she mentions is if you pay cash for one of her puppies, do not be offended when she validates that it is real cash, and to thank the person who gave her counterfeit money for a puppy and she can't imagine what kind of home that puppy ended up in and how she should have went with her gut instinct!!! Are you kidding me?? She also mentions if her contract intimidates anyone, then she can sell a puppy without a contract, but buyer beware because that contract is there to protect the buyer!! I'm sorry, but if someone was interested in buying one of my puppies but they didnt like my contract, well then they could hit the high road because I wouldn't sell a puppy to someone who wasn't willing or in 100% agreement with my expectations. 

Her puppies also looked like very poor quality. 

I just got a really disturbing feeling from this woman and how she presents herself


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

